
Yellowstone Park accident victim dissolved in boiling acidic pool - Twirrim
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-38018209
======
kinkrtyavimoodh
This reminds me of a related incident that happened in May 2016 when a bunch
of people walked off the boardwalk at the Grand Prismatic Spring [1].

A lot of people have a very cavalier attitude about this stuff. They'll
deliberately walk off the track, ignore prominently displayed warnings, feed
wildlife... basically do the opposite of what has been instructed. And worse,
make you feel stupid for following the rules.

In some cases, they are only hurting nature, in others, they are literally
jeopardizing their own safety.

[1] [http://www.bozemandailychronicle.com/news/online-
filmmakers-...](http://www.bozemandailychronicle.com/news/online-filmmakers-
venture-off-boardwalk-at-grand-prismatic-spring-
in/article_07bbbeb5-4364-56b1-a834-5ef232133761.html)

~~~
__derek__
> In some cases, they are only hurting nature, in others, they are literally
> jeopardizing their own safety.

I find that phrasing odd. The former is much more serious than the latter.
Feeding wildlife, for example, is an excellent way to ensure negative
interactions with humans in the future. By disobeying posted rules, these
people are putting others' lives in danger in addition to damaging the
animals.

~~~
wccrawford
I think he phrased it that way because most people are much more concerned
with their own well-being than with others'. As such, you'd think they'd at
least take care because of that, but they clearly aren't.

~~~
kinkrtyavimoodh
You got it.

Of course, we should obey these instructions for the greater good (of nature,
of others etc.) but when you are with the kind who can barely watch out for
their own safety and well-being, it's hard to convince them out of their own
stupidity.

------
diafygi
Iceland had some pretty clever warnings for their geysers that iterate
multiple times, "no really, it will burn you."

[https://innovationonearth.files.wordpress.com/2014/08/warnin...](https://innovationonearth.files.wordpress.com/2014/08/warning-
sign.png)

~~~
fred_is_fred
Warnings don't apply to the Instagram generation. This one of many incidents
of people filming themselves doing something stupid in Yellowstone.

~~~
slavik81
There are many instances of people doing stupid things at Yellowstone that
long predate Instagram. [http://www.yellowstonepark.com/cautionary-
tale/](http://www.yellowstonepark.com/cautionary-tale/)

~~~
joezydeco
The book by Whittlesey mentioned in the article is an interesting read.

------
cpncrunch
Seems more like a Darwin award rather than an "accident" (as a bad outcome
should be fairly predictable when you do something like this). I'd also be
worried about the high temperatures.

------
notadoc
Terrible story.

What are the odds the underlying motivation was a selfie or glamour shot for
social media?

